# New driver: advice on dealing with (homophobic) drunks?



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment. 
I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Even before getting to the part about him almost falling asleep on top of you, I was convinced he's a closet case.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You played it well. Just go along with it and don't be confrontational. Then when the trip is over 1* him if you don't want to see him again.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


you could report him for making you feel uncomfortable. Other than that keep your mouth shut, legs crossed and your hands on your lap....


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

You must have really touched him if he felt it in his heart to suddenly almost lay on top of you. Changing the world one ride at a time.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The secret about dealing with the drunks is to mute them as soon as they get in your car and ignore everything they say until the trip is over. No point in entertaining anything they say. As long as they're not physical or cause any damage, who cares about what they say? 1* in the end and move on. 

You need a slightly thicker skin to work the drunk shift.


----------



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> You played it well. Just go along with it and don't be confrontational. Then when the trip is over 1* him if you don't want to see him again.


I meant to but I habitually 5-star everyone who isn't a total jerk or weirdo because really they're all pleasant enough, so I did it without even thinking in his case. Is there a way to go back and change that?



Pax Collector said:


> The secret about dealing with the drunks is to mute them as soon as they get in your car and ignore everything they say until the trip is over. No point in entertaining anything they say. As long as they're not physical or cause any damage, who cares about what they say? 1* in the end and move on.
> 
> You need a slightly thicker skin to work the drunk shift.


Right, and it's not that I was offended, just slightly alarmed in case he became physical and grabbed me or the wheel or something. Do you ever straight up tell single passengers to please move to the back seat? I don't understand why anyone wants to sit in the front when they're not in a group, it's bizarre.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tacotime said:


> I meant to but I habitually 5-star everyone who isn't a total jerk or weirdo because really they're all pleasant enough, so I did it without even thinking in his case. Is there a way to go back and change that?


Not anymore. And please don't habitually 5* everyone. As you go along you'll realize how easy it is to 4* and 3* people for having short trips and no tips, taking too long, being obnoxious, etc. etc.

At this point your best bet is to approach Support and say "my rider was rude" or "my rider made me feel unsafe", and then they will prevent you from getting him again.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tacotime said:


> I meant to but I habitually 5-star everyone who isn't a total jerk or weirdo because really they're all pleasant enough, so I did it without even thinking in his case. Is there a way to go back and change that?


The only time I've been able to get a rating changed was to go to the GLHub and plead my case. I'm not sure they actually changed the rating but they did unmatch me from the pax whom smelled like cat pee and left a wet spot on my seat. 

It appears it was successful as I haven't seen him again and I get many repeat pax.


----------



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not anymore. And please don't habitually 5* everyone. As you go along you'll realize how easy it is to 4* and 3* people for having short trips and no tips, taking too long, being obnoxious, etc. etc.
> 
> At this point your best bet is to approach Support and say "my rider was rude" or "my rider made me feel unsafe", and then they will prevent you from getting him again.


Thank you!


----------



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not anymore. And please don't habitually 5* everyone. As you go along you'll realize how easy it is to 4* and 3* people for having short trips and no tips, taking too long, being obnoxious, etc. etc.
> 
> At this point your best bet is to approach Support and say "my rider was rude" or "my rider made me feel unsafe", and then they will prevent you from getting him again.


Good point. I'm a sap so give them too much credit. I'll follow your advice going forward.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I agree with what they all said. Just remember when they are in your car if you confront them, the situation can go from zero to sixty faster than a Tesla. If they are drunk I just 1 star and move on. If they are sober I give them a 1 star with a report.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not anymore. And please don't habitually 5* everyone. As you go along you'll realize how easy it is to 4* and 3* people for having short trips and no tips, taking too long, being obnoxious, etc. etc.
> 
> At this point your best bet is to approach Support and say "my rider was rude" or "my rider made me feel unsafe", and then they will prevent you from getting him again.


How do you 3 star someone for not tipping in Uber? The app makes you rate them before you do anything else.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

You size them up. If they are going far they probably won't tip. Use every any and all information available to you during the ride. We knew what we signed up for when we started driving for Uber, right?


----------



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> How do you 3 star someone for not tipping in Uber? The app makes you rate them before you do anything else.


I so seldom get tips I don't even expect it. I think it's the area I live in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Sounds like he has a preoccupation with gays.
He sure spoke as if he thinks about it often.

Must be something to that . . . .


----------



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like he has a preoccupation with gays.
> He sure spoke as if he thinks about it often.
> 
> Must be something to that . . . .


Oh I agree. I got the impression he's been groped or hit on (or thought he had been) and now has to defend himself against all possibility of it.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

If anyone reaches for the front door handle cancel the ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Personally
I am intimidated by " ***** ON BIKES" . . . 
( founded Soni Wolf)



tacotime said:


> Oh I agree. I got the impression he's been groped or hit on (or thought he had been) and now has to defend himself against all possibility of it.


Comfortable people do not introduce themselves that way.
He is wrestling with himself.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> How do you 3 star someone for not tipping in Uber? The app makes you rate them before you do anything else.


If there are lots of egregious errors and no cash tip. Cash tip is solid.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

tacotime said:


> Do you ever straight up tell single passengers to please move to the back seat? I don't understand why anyone wants to sit in the front when they're not in a group, it's bizarre.


No. It honestly doesn't matter to me where they sit. Actually my personal preference would be they sit in the front seat so I could keep an eye on them when there buzzed. I would be able to react quicker if they need to throw up or get confrontational. But then again, I haven't worked the drunk shift in a while so you can implement whatever strategy works best for you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Nothing to add that hasn't already been said except the better you learn to spot over-the-edge drunks from normal drunks the better off you will be by avoiding rides from hell. I drive the drunk shift and I study them closely as they walk to the car. Keep your doors locked until you decide to take them. Only roll your window down to talk to them.

* Cant walk unassisted very well......cancel
* Yelling or screaming like a paxhole........cancel
* Heavily slurring and barely coherent.........cancel
etc.etc. you get the picture.

Experience will teach you which rides to say NOPE.....cancel.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


If someone is too drunk to ride in your car, don't let them into your car to start with.

It really shouldn't matter if they are homosexual or homophobic or neither, if they are too f'ed up, you don't knead them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Keep your doors locked until you verify who the PAX is, if they start off on the wrong foot just cancel and move on. Keep something on the front seat next to you. This will most of the time persuade someone to sit in the back. Of course make sure you can move and stash it quickly for when you get 4 riders in one group.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

tacotime said:


> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant)


Well, it is relevant. So much so that as soon as he said that, he made you uncomfortable.... which is all the reason you need to cancel the ride at that moment.

I'm not gay, and I would have kicked him out after saying that, and immediately reported him to Uber for hate speech.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


While he was sleeping on you, you should of open mouth kissed him and taken a picture. 
printed up 100s of prints of the picture and then every day for a week put them in his and his neighbors mail box


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> you could report him for making you feel uncomfortable. Other than that keep your mouth shut, legs crossed and your hands on your lap....


-----

He is driving. How does he keep his legs crossed and his hands in his lap ? Plus - reporting that the pax made him feel 
uncomfortable !! Really ???


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Well, it is relevant. So much so that as soon as he said that, he made you uncomfortable.... which is all the reason you need to cancel the ride at that moment.
> 
> I'm not gay, and I would have kicked him out after saying that, and immediately reported him to Uber for hate speech.


I think the fact that the man was ****ed up and being a general pain in the ass is a lot worse than his views on social issues.

Enforcing PC views among passengers is something that is alien to the idea of a public accommodation.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think the fact that the man was ****ed up and being a general pain in the ass is a lot worse than his views on social issues.
> 
> Enforcing PC views among passengers is something that is alien to the idea of a public accommodation.


He can think any level of depravity that he wants.

As soon as he spews it out his mouth is the moment accommodation ends.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> While he was sleeping on you, you should of open mouth


So many other directions that can go


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So many other directions that can go


yeah, I had gone in a different direction at first.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> The secret about dealing with the drunks is to mute them as soon as they get in your car and ignore everything they say until the trip is over. No point in entertaining anything they say. As long as they're not physical or cause any damage, who cares about what they say? 1* in the end and move on.
> 
> You need a slightly thicker skin to work the drunk shift.


Agree with all of this. Also, don't allow them to sit in front. Had more than my share of drunks passing out on my shoulder, plus if they're going to puke they're not going to puke on me.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tacotime said:


> Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me


What was he doing on top of you while you were driving?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Even before getting to the part about him almost falling asleep on top of you, I was convinced he's a closet case.


No way! When he engages in naked horseplay with another man he is simply _blowing off steam_. Nothing gay about it!*

* This is surely what he tells himself



Pax Collector said:


> The secret about dealing with the drunks is to mute them as soon as they get in your car and ignore everything they say until the trip is over. No point in entertaining anything they say. As long as they're not physical or cause any damage, who cares about what they say? 1* in the end and move on.
> 
> You need a slightly thicker skin to work the drunk shift.


This is some of the best advice you'll read on here. Trying to reason with or simply talking to drunks can badly backfire. You'll never know how they will take even an inane comment. Don't take anything said personally. You're doing _them_ the favor and saving them from a DUI or worse. I actually pity these who get so blackout drunk they are downright helpless.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> No way! When he engages in naked horseplay with another man he is simply _blowing off steam_. Nothing gay about it!*


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Front seat pax who pass out sometimes lash out when they wake up. Always be prepared to block a punch.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> No way! When he engages in naked horseplay with another man he is simply _blowing off steam_. Nothing gay about it!*
> 
> * This is surely what he tells himself
> 
> This is some of the best advice you'll read on here. Trying to reason with or simply talking to drunks can badly backfire. You'll never know how they will take even an inane comment. Don't take anything said personally. You're doing _them_ the favor and saving them from a DUI or worse. I actually pity these who get so blackout drunk they are downright helpless.


I do not do the "drunk shift" but every now and again I get a mid-day drunk. Almost always they will say one or more things to try and provoke a confrontation. I do everything I can to not engage and get through the trip as quietly and quickly as possibly. No good comes of engaging.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> As you go along you'll realize how easy it is to 4* and 3* people for having short trips and no tips, taking too long, being obnoxious, etc. etc.


I understand taking away a star or two for no tips, taking too long or being obnoxious, but dinging somebody for taking a short ride is interesting. I know nobody likes short rides too much, but again this shows how stupid and arbitrary the whole rating system for both the driver and the pax. Stars mean absolutely nothing and they also don't pay the bills. The only thing they really do is that if you give low enough rating, you don't get matched, but that's about it.

Sorry for the OT, OP.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Front seat pax who pass out sometimes lash out when they wake up. Always be prepared to block a punch.


Front seat pax that passes out in my vehicle gets awoke to 100 decibels of Sabbath Bloody Sabbath followed immediately with slamming on the brakes shoulder belt strangulation.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I understand taking away a star or two for no tips, taking too long or being obnoxious, but dinging somebody for taking a short ride is interesting. I know nobody likes short rides too much, but again this shows how stupid and arbitrary the whole rating system for both the driver and the pax. Stars mean absolutely nothing and they also don't pay the bills. The only thing they really do is that if you give low enough rating, you don't get matched, but that's about it.
> 
> Sorry for the OT, OP.


Stars are a measure of whether I would want to do the trip again. So if you have a short trip, are late to pick up, and play loud Snapchat videos in my car you better give me a cash tip if you want five stars.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> No way! When he engages in naked horseplay with another man he is simply _blowing off steam_. Nothing gay about it!*











*Rams' male cheerleaders make Super Bowl history*
10 hrs ago









Hopefully history doesn't always repeat itself.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Rams' male cheerleaders make Super Bowl history*
> 10 hrs ago
> View attachment 294933
> 
> ...


Are you saying that is what was throwing Goff off his game?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Are you saying that is what was throwing Goff off his game?


It's the only thing that makes sense. All of his passes were short. It almost appeared like Goff was throwing with a limp wrist.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't drive the drunks anymore. I'm much happier.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I don't drive the drunks anymore. I'm much happier.


You're lucky I don't live in Dallas. 
I'm drunk at 2pm sometimes.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> play loud Snapchat videos in my car


They get *one* warning about this. One. After that...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

tacotime said:


> Good point. I'm a sap so give them too much credit. I'll follow your advice going forward.


I've found myself making the same mistake, and caught myself giving out automatic 5*s, and have had to remind myself to wait until they're actually out of the car, take a moment (and a deep breath if that's necessary too) and then give them an honest rating. I don't worry about possibly hurting their wittle feewings, or making it more difficult for them to get rides in the future: odds are they don't even know that they have pax ratings which drivers can see.

As far as dealing with offensive remarks they make, I really don't think you're going to change anyone's mind in a 5 minute car ride. I ignore them, no matter how stupid or offensive, and just 1* so it's unlikely we'll cross paths again.



Seamus said:


> Nothing to add that hasn't already been said except the better you learn to spot over-the-edge drunks from normal drunks the better off you will be by avoiding rides from hell. I drive the drunk shift and I study them closely as they walk to the car. Keep your doors locked until you decide to take them. Only roll your window down to talk to them.
> 
> * Cant walk unassisted very well......cancel
> * Yelling or screaming like a paxhole........cancel
> ...


You don't have to take them. I recently had a ride where I drove up to the pin, and a few feet away, I could see an incredibly drunk guy who's fallen trying to get up and get in a Lyft driver's car. Clearly it's not the right car for him, so of course I'm thinking it better not be my passenger . . . Then the phone rings, and a pretty sober, sane guy starts talking (whew! it's not the drunk) and he proceeds to tell me that he's ordered a ride for his friend, and in fact his friend is just coming up to my car right now . . . That's right: the guy is across the street watching his extremely drunk friend (who he apparently won't drive himself) approach my car to get in. No way; I rolled down the window just enough to say "sorry, you're too drunk -- I'm not doing it". Just ridiculous.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

New2This said:


> They get *one* warning about this. One. After that...
> 
> View attachment 294952


Loved that movie Falling Down.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If they are really fumbling when walking to your car you get the hell out of there.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Is the Stone Wall still open, or did the Lehigh County Health Department shut it down?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Loved that movie Falling Down.


Were not Economically Viable!



SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Rams' male cheerleaders make Super Bowl history*
> 10 hrs ago
> View attachment 294933
> 
> ...


I wonder of that chick with the biggest smile has breast implants?


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Cancel, drive away.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You don't have to take them. I recently had a ride where I drove up to the pin, and a few feet away, I could see an incredibly drunk guy who's fallen trying to get up and get in a Lyft driver's car. Clearly it's not the right car for him, so of course I'm thinking it better not be my passenger . . . Then the phone rings, and a pretty sober, sane guy starts talking (whew! it's not the drunk) and he proceeds to tell me that he's ordered a ride for his friend, and in fact his friend is just coming up to my car right now . . . That's right: the guy is across the street watching his extremely drunk friend (who he apparently won't drive himself) approach my car to get in. No way; I rolled down the window just enough to say "sorry, you're too drunk -- I'm not doing it". Just ridiculous.


This is why you don't order an Uber for your drunk friend.

I was doing bar closing. I'm VERY selective about drunks. I call everyone after 1 A.M. "to see exactly where you are" but it's actually to see how shitfaced they sound.

Guy's name for this ride. I call. Guy says "we're across the Street" and a guy and girl come up to the car. Confirm who it is. She gets in first. He is going to keep partying so he tells me "take care of her" like a big shot.

She's relatively pleasant. Chitchat a bit. Then mid-sentence it happens. "I'm a restaurant manager. I work at BLAAAAAAAAHHHHHCH" and pukes, mainly into her lap. She then passed out.

I did an extreme Longhaul (it was decently Surging) then got her home. As I was closing out the trip I texted him "your girl puked in the car. Expect a $150 cleaning fee"

I submitted the pics to Rohit and got my $150.

I hope that was his GF and not some ***** he met trying to be a Good Samaritan.

I never found out what restaurant she worked at or I would've gone in and said "Remember Me?"


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

To the OP......

It's an anomaly. You handled it well.

I've got over 3,000 rides and haven't had a single person make any homophobic comment, in any kind of context, and at any time. I'm straight FWIW.


----------



## delusion2 (Sep 5, 2015)

TXqwi3812 said:


> How do you 3 star someone for not tipping in Uber? The app makes you rate them before you do anything else.


 If you pick them up more than once, you'll see a no tip-pattern, if they don't tip, you can rate them accordingly.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


I'd have done the same. You 1 star that guy and then immediately report it.

If a rider touches me or insults me, I usually say, "Is this ride going to get awkward? I can just end the trip now".

In that case, you're getting a 1 anyway. So, cancel before the 5 minutes kicks in or warn them explicitly to shut up and behave. Your safety is all that should matter at this point. They are more likely to get out of the car before they leave their venue than they will be 1 mile from their destination. Then you're waiting for Cops and ruining your night.

Better to get a 1 star their money, and immediately report the incident to Uber than have to deasl with them. As you get more experienced, you'll see it coming more effectively and wait to start the trip. If you cancel after 5 mins you get the cancel fee. One option is (unsafe) choose that option, then report it. You'll very likely keep the cancellation fee. Even if you lose the fee though, you don't have to complete the ride and you can get something else shortly after. Bank on the fact that this happens infrequently.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You played it well. Just go along with it and don't be confrontational. Then when the trip is over 1* him if you don't want to see him again.


"_Then when the trip is over 1* him if you don't want to see him again"
_
And 5* him if u Do want to see him again
Nothing wrong with that.

Most drivers are Pansexual.

Bottoms up! Cheers


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> The secret about dealing with the drunks is to mute them as soon as they get in your car and ignore everything they say until the trip is over. No point in entertaining anything they say. As long as they're not physical or cause any damage, who cares about what they say? 1* in the end and move on.
> 
> You need a slightly thicker skin to work the drunk shift.


To be fair the above is how it is when working taxi (I worked night duty for several years). The problem is the rideshare companies empowered the drunks with the ability to rate and make reports. All it takes is one of these angry drunks to lie and say "He groped me" or "he refused my service animal" and you will be suspended for 48 hours and possibly indefinitely. It is very different with rideshare.

When I was a taxi driver if someone made a false claim (especially if they sounded drunk) the dispatcher wouldn't even bother to tell me about it because they knew it was BS because, well, they knew how I was and they knew this was just some angry drunk. You don't get that with Uber or Lyft. In fact you get the opposite -- presumed guilty -- even if you have high ratings and several years of service.

I would go as far as to say if you want to do this for longer than a year you probably shouldn't work nights a lot and you should be very selective about which trips you take. Each trip is basically like pulling the trigger in a game of russian roulette. Eventually your luck will run out...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I would go as far as to say if you want to do this for longer than a year you probably shouldn't work nights a lot and you should be very selective about which trips you take. Each trip is basically like pulling the trigger in a game of russian roulette. Eventually your luck will run out...


Exactly. I've stopped working nights in general for that same reason. I'll stick to daytime and deal with commuters.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> odds are they don't even know that they have pax ratings which drivers can see


Most of them in fact do not know. They have no idea that we're rating them.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


They give you a BS "don't worry we will never match you up with the passenger again."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If someone is too drunk to ride in your car, don't let them into your car to start with.





FLKeys said:


> Keep your doors locked until you verify who the PAX is, if they start off on the wrong foot just cancel and move on


If you walk (or drive) away from it in one piece without any blows exchanged or having to call the police, you handled it acceptably, to take a page from Tommy Sopwith.

In the future:

If work the ralph crowd you must, when you receive a ping at a club, gin mill or venue similar, approach with doors locked. If someone is holding up a person and wants to pour him into your car, keep the doors locked, do the Shirlington Shuffle, collect your "Cancel, rider not here" and move to your next ping. Do the same if someone is staggering to your car. If someone can not speak coherently, it is Shirlington Shuffle, collect your "cancel, rider not here" and move to your next ping.

Let the ants handle the ralphers and the blind drunk; this is why they have ants.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I keep the front psssenger seat upright and as far forward as possible. Usually, my jacket, box of kleenex, or something on it. Try to make it look occupied. If they open that door, i just ask, "hey do you mind sitting in back so i don't have to move the seat again?"

That, or you could use thumb tacks.

I think if you can control the seating, you can diffuse the idea that you are on familiar terms, which helps check the tone of conversations.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

You should have waited til he passed out and grabbed his phone and took some interesting selfies with him.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the future:
> 
> If work the ralph crowd you must, when you receive a ping at a club, gin mill or venue similar, approach with doors locked. If someone is holding up a person and wants to pour him into your car, keep the doors locked, .


This is common sense.

Way back in the pre-uber days, cabdrivers didn't put up with this kind of thing, passengers knew for the most part. Sure, there were cases recorded in history of drunks getting sick in a taxi- but not nearly as often.

But as long as new people are signing on to use their family cars as livery vehicles, folks with no real training, they will get the idea they have to take virtually everyone. This could continue for a while


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, you simply need to become DrunkaPhobic!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-no-to-uberdrunks.48390/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> But as long as new people are signing on to use their family cars as livery vehicles, folks with no real training, they will get the idea they have to take virtually everyone. This could continue for a while


To read what I do on these Boards, it will continue indefinitely. Part of that, of course, will be due to the high turnover rate among drivers. There are far too many people who think that the only thing required in this business is to put the key into the ignition, turn it then put the car into gear.

Yes, you can work this business that way. Doing that, alone, however, will not render unto you success at it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If the guy happened to stumble over to your car, cancel with the doors locked.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I would've grabbed his phone and installed Grindr on it while he was incoherent.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Some front seat riders are new. Some like/want conversation.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

The minute he said that I would have cancelled the trip and told him to get out. The reason why people act like that is because people like you give them rides. They don’t have to “behave” because it’s not a requirement to get a ride.

You habitually 5* unless they are weird or a jerk? Which one of those did he not qualify for?

Pro-tip.....have a bag on the front seat. When they open the door don’t move it. If I pull up and I see 3 people I move the bag. Other than that it stays.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Rams' male cheerleaders make Super Bowl history*
> 10 hrs ago
> View attachment 294933
> 
> ...


He should be showing way more skin


Jefferson DDBY said:


> The minute he said that I would have cancelled the trip and told him to get out. The reason why people act like that is because people like you give them rides. They don't have to "behave" because it's not a requirement to get a ride.
> 
> You habitually 5* unless they are weird or a jerk? Which one of those did he not qualify for?
> 
> Pro-tip.....have a bag on the front seat. When they open the door don't move it. If I pull up and I see 3 people I move the bag. Other than that it stays.


I have my lunch and a big box of Kleenex on my front seat.

Oh .... dashcam.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Welcome to Rideshare. Unfortunately there are a lot of people out there that are like this. I hope you have a dashcam


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Rams' male cheerleaders make Super Bowl history*
> 10 hrs ago
> View attachment 294933
> 
> ...


The guys don't get pom poms?


----------



## New_cabbie (Aug 9, 2018)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


you have him there for 10 min probably never to be seen again, why do you care about him so much. rate him 1*, put a behaviour report in and move on, cant let trashy people ruin your day


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I would've grabbed his phone and installed Grindr on it while he was incoherent.


Even better, if you log onto it for him and swipe in the correct direction. While you're at it, give out his phone number. 

Normally I wouldn't dream of doing something like that, but in his case, I'd make a special exception.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I love these threads that serve as constant reminders for me to never work the drunk crowd.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

I dont know who better this guy or 2 gays which start kissing in your car when you driving


----------



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> The minute he said that I would have cancelled the trip and told him to get out. The reason why people act like that is because people like you give them rides. They don't have to "behave" because it's not a requirement to get a ride.
> 
> You habitually 5* unless they are weird or a jerk? Which one of those did he not qualify for?
> 
> Pro-tip.....have a bag on the front seat. When they open the door don't move it. If I pull up and I see 3 people I move the bag. Other than that it stays.


Oh he qualified as a jerk and weird, but I forgot to 1-star him. Force of habit to hit 5 now.


New_cabbie said:


> you have him there for 10 min probably never to be seen again, why do you care about him so much. rate him 1*, put a behaviour report in and move on, cant let trashy people ruin your day


Who said I cared? I was asking for advice from other people who have experienced similar situations in case something like it comes up again. I'm new and was looking for friendly tips from more seasoned drivers. Thanks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

true228 said:


> 2 gays kissing in your car when you driving


Does this annoy you?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

true228 said:


> I dont know who better this guy or 2 gays which start kissing in your car when you driving


I'd have to stop the car, so I could stare at them and try to keep from drooling. Gay men are my favorite passengers.

Okay, I'll admit that it's my own personal fetish. I've managed to keep from offering to drive for them for free. Barely.


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

tacotime said:


> I meant to but I habitually 5-star everyone who isn't a total jerk or weirdo because really they're all pleasant enough, so I did it without even thinking in his case. Is there a way to go back and change that?
> 
> Right, and it's not that I was offended, just slightly alarmed in case he became physical and grabbed me or the wheel or something. Do you ever straight up tell single passengers to please move to the back seat? I don't understand why anyone wants to sit in the front when they're not in a group, it's bizarre.


Keep a jacket on the front seat. Pax will see it then sit in the back seat. If I see three pax riding together then I will move my jackett so all pax parties can ride. However if I have to direct a 1 pax or need to verbally tell a pax to sit in back seat I will tell them. My advice to you is to be polite and ask pax to seat in back seat also remeber its your car and you make the rules. You pay the cost to be the BOSS of your automobile.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Im a Christian and I listen to Christian music in my vehicle. I've gotten Christianphobes, specifically the ones coming from gay bars. Homophobes or whomever, people are people. When they're drunk they're even worse. My job is from point A to point B and maybe a stop of a good tip is Involved. If they are tolerant and polite 5 stars and don't mind picking them up again. If they want to get into a religious debate or a scientific one, I'm all go. I like educating the masses on Scientific Postulates and religous axioms.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd have to stop the car, so I could stare at them


I just ignore them. I have been doing this for too long, and, I have been around gay people for too long for me to think that this is anything out of the ordinary. YAWN. Pick 'em up, take 'em where they're going, drop 'em off, move on to the next job, have a nice day................................YAWN.


Tweetyyy said:


> You pay the cost to be the BOSS of your automobile.


..........and the people that you pick up are _les boss des bécosses_.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does this annoy you?


yeah, im not feel comfortable when somebody kiss in my car especially 2 drunks


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

true228 said:


> yeah, im not feel comfortable when somebody kiss in my car especially 2 drunks


You would do well to get used to it, then, because if this is the first time that this has happened, here is a little hint: _It ain't gonna' be the last._

Do keep in mind that there have been several incidents where drivers tossed both straight and gay couples for swapping spit in the back seat. The results were somewhat less than pleasant for the driver/


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Rams' male cheerleaders make Super Bowl history*
> 10 hrs ago
> View attachment 294933
> 
> ...


I wonder if he gets paid more than the rest


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

true228 said:


> yeah, im not feel comfortable when somebody kiss in my car especially 2 drunks


No snogging ... period.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You would do well to get used to it, then, because if this is the first time that this has happened, here is a little hint: _It ain't gonna' be the last._
> 
> Do keep in mind that there have been several incidents where drivers tossed both straight and gay couples for swapping spit in the back seat. The results were somewhat less than pleasant for the driver/


im not gonna be full time uber driver , im trying to save money bit to make big thinks
yes i got straight and gay couples kissed in my car, i dont hate them, just not too comfortable, but its not a big deal


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

true228 said:


> yeah, im not feel comfortable when somebody kiss in my car especially 2 drunks


What is it about this display of affection that bothers you? No judgement intended - I'm actually curious about it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^One of the things with which I had to deal more than once as a company official was drivers who had problems with this sort of thing. I had to tell more than one of them that they could have all of the problems that they wanted with it, but, if they intended to keep a hack licence in the District of Columbia, they would do well to treat all passengers properly. If they could not treat all passengers properly, they would be booted out of the business soon enough--by the Hack Office.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Simple... Don't run nights..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Replace every word regarding homophobe with straight and that's how much sense it makes to me


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Replace every word regarding homophobe with straight and that's how much sense it makes to me


I often find changing the gender in a comment gives some interesting insights.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

If someone says to me, "I'm glad you're not gay," (which I am) BEFORE me starting the trip out would be an INSTANT cancel and, "Get out." If he said that after starting it would be a guaranteed 1* and maybe a complaint, depending on whether he wanted to pursue that subject.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Careful thinking other drivers will sympathize with you. On a "pax ratings" topic one driver casually mentioned he gave a pax 1 star because he was "obviously" gay. No other reason. And no one said a word in the thread about it.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> The only time I've been able to get a rating changed was to go to the GLHub and plead my case. I'm not sure they actually changed the rating but they did unmatch me from the pax whom smelled like cat pee and left a wet spot on my seat.
> 
> It appears it was successful as I haven't seen him again and I get many repeat pax.


Meow


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


TL/DR

My advice is to avoid picking up homophobic drunks.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Never happened to me, really. But, I don't drive at night, for that reason. Drunks. Life is too short.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tacotime said:


> I'm two weeks in driving with Uber and last night got my first really drunk passenger. Up to this point everyone has been lovely and mostly silly, always accompanied by more sober friends. This guy was a mess--probably blacked out, sloppy, and really loud. I was actually alarmed for the first time as a driver.
> The first thing he said when he got in the front seat (I hate when they do this) was "Thank God you're not gay." (I am, but it's not really relevant, and I don't know what spurred that or why he'd care. I don't wear a rainbow flag and I barely spoke to him. Regardless, being trapped in a moving vehicle with a belligerent homophobe is frightening on many levels.) He struggled to form a coherent sentence for the next ten minutes, said something that sounded like "If you touch me...", and overall made it a very uncomfortable ride during which I tried my best to keep my composure and play along with him, i.e., keep him calm. Eventually he almost fell asleep on top of me before we'd reached his apartment.
> I'm sure he doesn't remember anything, and there was no lasting harm done. But I wonder what other drivers have experienced and done in similar situations, how Uber protects its drivers (if at all), and what resources are available for us.
> Thanks!


Yea he wanted your goodies. Idk people are weird, he could've just asked you out and been done with it.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

not likeibg gay people doesn't. make you a homophobe. i hate rap music... so what.

stop trying to push your lifestyle choice on others. unless the Guy assualted or battered you just shut.up and drive


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Gay people are usually a fun ride. Except when they are lesbians... They always seem to be so angry...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You are just as entitled to like homosexuality as someone else is in not liking it....I don't agree with the comment btw


----------

